# The Joke was on Customs!



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I got the greatest phone call yesterday. A friend of mine from Baltimore fell down the slope last year and has been ordering up habanos very regularly. Every time I talk to him, he "ordered another box".
.
Well, last week he got a letter from US Customs Dept stating his illegal contraband had been seized. HOWEVER!!!! The idiots accidentally closed up his package and placed it back in the mail. He has all his boxes and none on the way.
.
GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

every time i see your name, i think of the great white shark from "finding nemo". i dont' know why... maybe cuz his name was bruce...








-------

i'm dreading my first run-in with customs. of couse i need to order a lot more for me to start sweatin'.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

That was no accident my friend...your friend came across a fellow lover of the leaf!


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar said:


> That was no accident my friend...your friend came across a fellow lover of the leaf!


*This sounds like an X-File....... :r *


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

We've got people on the inside.  

sb


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

As long as no one was waiting for him at the mailbox with a camera it sounds like he is OK.


----------



## FullMoonFrenzy (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like customs DFW....they love the cigars they confiscate, and have partied with them personally while we smoked up the goods!! Viva La Customs USA, they love a good slipby....


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

doesn't sound like the customs i have known as of late :c


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Lamar said:


> That was no accident my friend...your friend came across a fellow lover of the leaf!


Yeah, got a call from the same guy.
Told him that he was one lucky SOB, and that if there was no confiscated contraband, then what was the crime?
If only I could be that lucky.

MoTheMan


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I haven't got one of those letters in a few years. I remember back in 1999 Customs let some of my cigars through after slitting all of them with a razor down the side! Almost brought a tear to my eye. :sb :fu


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I haven't got one of those letters in a few years. I remember back in 1999 Customs let some of my cigars through after slitting all of them with a razor down the side! Almost brought a tear to my eye. :sb :fu


Oh, like this?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I've seen hundreds of cigars that look like that. I hope you didn't toss them out.

BTW, "the guy" who got his cigars from customs may want to slow down his buying for a spell.

OPT


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveC said:


> Oh, like this?


 Wow looks like the "slasher" got to your cigars also. :sb I think this has to be illegal. They are not allowed to destroy contraband, until it goes through all the proper B.S channels. First the letter saying they were confiscated and that if you want to claim them blah, blah, blah. Customs must be a lot stiffer in N.Y. Like I said no problems here since the late 90's. My box in 99 was a box of Sancho Panza, Sancho's, and yes they looked just like that.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Bastiges!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DaveC said:


> Oh, like this?


Oh Dave,

That brought tears to my eyes!!

P.S. Yes, I do recall telling my friend that if he's going to buy contraband, then to keep a low profile about it.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

DaveC said:


> Oh, like this?


There is a special place in hell for people like that! Bastards!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought you guys could appreciate this story. 
Those slashed cigars are just "WRONG". 
.
IHT, if you put a cigar in that shark's fin, he could pass for my twin.


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

excellent


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I think this has to be illegal. They are not allowed to destroy contraband, until it goes through all the proper B.S channels.


Who's going to call them on it?


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Perhaps I should smite them...


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

God said:


> Perhaps I should smite them...


I just got a US Customs letter. What is my next step. What are the proper steps to take???. thanks 5by50 :u


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

do nuttin.

inform your vendor


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

What Dave said.

PM sent.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oops.
PM sent.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.
Let us know how the vender responds.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> Oops.
> PM sent.


Got your email and I did notify "The Rock" of the situation. Thanks a lot!!!!!
I will keep you informed.
Oh by the way "Date of Seizure" :fu was 7/14......LOL BASTARDS>>>>>>


----------

